# mk3 dash swap in mk2 jetta coupe w/ aba (soon to be aeb) cluster issue



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

so i have a 90 jetta coupe that came with an aba swap, i decided to do a mk3 dash swap, got the whole thing together but now im trying to figure out the cluster, can i install a vss in a mk2 trans? and im not sure why, but i also dont have a tach, which shouldnt be a problem since i have all mk3 wiring both inside car, and full mk3 front end harness, i understand that my fuel gauge wont work unless i install the mk3 tank, (which i have) any help would be appreciated, o and i have a vss from a mk3 o2o, 

pics for fun>>>>>


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7161737782/]
Untitled by vegamotion, on Flickr


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

all these view and no1 can help?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Yes, the mkIII's came with 020 trannies and had the VSS instead of a cable driven speedo.


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

im aware of this, im trying to see if i can install my vss in my mk2 trans, also does anyone know anything to help with the rpm gauge not working


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Was it in an 020 tranny from what it came from?


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

the 020 is the original mk2 trans


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Put 020 vss from mk3 in mk2. Done. Does everything else work on cluster? Of not you are missing e2 to d8 jump


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

ok i was looking and i didnt see the hole where i put the vss in the trans, and wats the e2 to d8 do?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

vegamotion said:


> ok i was looking and i didnt see the hole where i put the vss in the trans,


Remove the speedometer cable, insert VSS.


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

ps2375 said:


> Remove the speedometer cable, insert VSS.


haha omg im a dumb**** i love how its so easy to make a simple issue difficult,


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

e2 to d8 gives power to the cluster when the ignition is on. it gets it from somewhere else when key is off.


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

o i c well then its back to the stone fixing my overlooks


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

I have not done this specifically on a MKII, but did a Mechanical -> Digital Conversion on my G60 years back. 1990 G60 is more like MKII and 91+ Corrados are more like MKIII and B3

I am pretty sure you will also need to use the later Cluster Pigtail from the MK3 AND wire up the turn signal indicators and there is a separate plug off of the MK3 pigtail for this. The MK2 only has the 1 one indicator in the cluster like the G60, NO?

In my case, I also had to do something with the Coolant Temp Light that kept flashing, but I am not sure if this applies in your case of the MK2 ->MK3. I had to remove the CLT relay and run a jumper.

In case you need any reference specifics (a lot may be irrelevant)-> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3078876-The-unofficial-Cluster-Swap-thread


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

sdezego said:


> I have not done this specifically on a MKII, but did a Mechanical -> Digital Conversion on my G60 years back. 1990 G60 is more like MKII and 91+ Corrados are more like MKIII and B3
> 
> I am pretty sure you will also need to use the later Cluster Pigtail from the MK3 AND wire up the turn signal indicators and there is a separate plug off of the MK3 pigtail for this. The MK2 only has the 1 one indicator in the cluster like the G60, NO?
> 
> ...


hopefully this wont be the case since everything has been swapped, im using the whole front end harness,(headlights and engine, and fan control,) from a mk3 with my aba. and also all the wiring in the dash due to my dash swap, ill try it out and post my results


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*FV-QR*

if it is all mk3 stuff you should not have an issue. does anything work on the cluster with the ignition on?


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

the digital clock thats it and i do have blinkers, but they dont blink on my cluster


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

E2 to d8. And connect cluster harness to headlight harness. It's 2 or 3 pin depending on obd1 or 2


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

ill have to find that connector, i appreciate all the help


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

vegamotion said:


> hopefully this wont be the case since everything has been swapped, im using the whole front end harness,(headlights and engine, and fan control,) from a mk3 with my aba. and also all the wiring in the dash due to my dash swap, ill try it out and post my results



ahh, sorry, I failed to read that part properly.. :laugh:


Yea D8-E2 to power the cluster on IGN. here -> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4159632


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Get to go out and see the car Thursday, kinda looking forward to doing some work on it and seeing if I get any progress


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Well then I guess while I have the attention of some ppl with knowledge in this, wanna help walk me thru obd port?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

connect 2 pin connect from obd port to jumper block.. has grey/white wire and yellow wire. then connect single grey/white from engine harness to the block and align with grey/white. if it is obd1 it will have the yellow wire also. you dont need to jumper block but i assume it is there as you did the dash and wiring swap. also make sure you connect blue/white wire from W1 to junction block and connect blue/white with blue connector from engine harness to remove speed cut.


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

my main concern after reading ur instruction is that my dash is from a 95, and my motor is a 97, so its a obd2 engine and obd1 interior,cluster and obd plug


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

its fine. the dash side is all the same.


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

ok awesome then i should have it all up and going soon then


----------

